# Indoor league signup



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry n77, that was my dads accout. Im in.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in. Upper-level, freestyle.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Reminder, please specify if you are upper/newer level shooter and if you are shooting freestyle or hunter


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

im always game. upper level shooter, freestyle division.
what are we doing for prizes this year?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im in
lower level, unlimited


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> im always game. upper level shooter, freestyle division.
> what are we doing for prizes this year?


Josh,

what do you think would be a good prize this year?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

How will we pick teams?
I think we should have an upper class freestyler partnered up with a upper class hunter.

Jake


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I only have a 15 yard indoor range but I have targets reduced to 75% of original size and easton acc arrows so if it is alright with everybody I will shoot this in the new shooter freestyle class. I would shoot at a 20 yards but the closest range is over a 30min drive from my house.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Josh,
> 
> what do you think would be a good prize this year?


thats up for debate...we can always do a special signature/bragging rights. but i think it would be a good idea to do something a little more to keep people interested since it fizzled out half way through last years league. as for what, i have no idea. opinions/ideas are wecome guys!


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

My bad, I am in the beginner. I have never shot a actual 5 spot shoot besides here in my yard.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

freestyle my bad


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

So far we have:

12-ring shooter
Mathewsju
hunter 14
archerykid13
mustang kid


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sign me up for the newer level please. Freestyle. I'm in Canada and 5 spots are hard to find. Anyone have a link to where I can buy some? Thanks.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Sign me up in upper-level freestyle, just shot a 300-42x tonight!


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jared Les said:


> Sign me up for the newer level please. Freestyle. I'm in Canada and 5 spots are hard to find. Anyone have a link to where I can buy some? Thanks.


If you have a printer you can print 5 spot targets from http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in on newer. Never shot an entire round.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in Upper Level Freestyle


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Update:
12-ring shooter
Mathewsju
hunter 14
archerykid13
mustang kid 
jared les
x-hunta
hoytshooter76
corpralbarn


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

hunter 14 said:


> If you have a printer you can print 5 spot targets from http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.


And make sure on your settings when you go to print that it is on actual size, not scale to fit


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

nevermind. Im out. I dont have an freestyle setup now. unless i do it with a hunter setup. Ill do that. Switch me over to hunter.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds good dylan... what happened to the elite?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i had my knuckle off for hunter league, but i put it back on, im back in freestyle, i was gunna do hunter on my bowtech, but it doesnt feel good with 26in mods, so im back in freestyle, sorry for confusion jacob


----------



## Mathews60x (Aug 19, 2010)

im in Upper Level Freestyle


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll go upper level freestyle


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

which mean your just in freestyle, we took away upper and lower


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

N7709K
12-RING SHOOTER
Mathewsju
hunter 14
archerykid13
mustang kid
jared les
x-hunta
hoytshooter76
corpralbarn
Mathews60x
hunter14

Has anyone chose hunter class yet?


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I wanna join but I shoot traditional so my scores wont be no where near as high as ya'lls...so I guess not! But good luck you guys


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

here's my placer score jacob
300 with 53x


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

where is the shoot held?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

your local shop..... its an online league


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks shooter. how does it work online? post pics of your target?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Mostly honour system but if your score seems unrealistic you will be asked to post a pic of the target.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright. i dont know how to score myself so i wont do it this year lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

its super easy... first off, you need to get yourself a NFAA certified blue and white faced 5 spot or single spot target. you will shoot this target from 20 yards. 5 arrows per round. 12 rounds total. so you will end up shooting 60 arrows. on the target, there is a blue ring on the 5 spot, that = 4 points.... on the single spot, the other blue rings = 3,2,1. the further they go out. on the single spot and the 5spot there is a white spot in the middle which = 5 points. then there is a little X ring, which you mark down if your arrow is on the X line or in the X. so after shooting 60 arrows, your best score will be a 300 60X. on the link below, they can word it a little better, read the process on the websight below the two picture diagram.

http://www.stlbowhunters.com/leaguescoring_a_300_rd.htm


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks  maybe ill practice up and next year ill be on the hunting list!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

do it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha okay! next year deffenetly


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

EVERYONE: go to the OFFICIAL LEAGUE RULES THREAD FOR SUBMISSION DATES.

Dylan


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

It's to late to sign up right


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

LittleBucker said:


> It's to late to sign up right


no, but i need a placer by friday and youll be alll clear... so hurry up and get a placer score bud.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Placers need to be submitted midnight central standard time


----------

